
Ask HN:Interesting things you built using Python - mraza007
As a Python programmer what are some interesting things you have worked on or built using python
======
yboris
Python is particularly good at data visualization. I made a submission to the
UNDP ( _United Nations Development Programme_ ) Data Visualization challenge
and won 3rd place with this:

[https://income-inequality.info/](https://income-inequality.info/) <\-
Interactive visualization of income inequality

Used Python to do some data cleaning, preparing, and graphing:

[https://github.com/whyboris/Global-Income-
Distribution](https://github.com/whyboris/Global-Income-Distribution) and then

~~~
mraza007
I think python has become the goto tool of working with data.

------
devenblake
Spaghetti code (and I've commented it before) but:
[https://github.com/devenblake/ytfeed.py](https://github.com/devenblake/ytfeed.py).
A YouTube-specific RSS feed reader; you give it some channel IDs (usually a
string starting with UC at the end of a youtube.com/channel/ link) and it will
allow you to view the most recent videos, keep track of watched videos, etc.
Built it because I _despise_ the new YouTube interface and they're preparing
to remove the ?disable-polymer=1 trick that lets you keep the old interface. I
use it as my main YouTube client and really enjoy it but it's also nice as a
playground to do weird stuff with Python.

~~~
mraza007
Honestly that’s really interesting i never thought about that Thanks for
sharing

------
brettkromkamp
Contextualise, an open source
([https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise))
knowledge management application:
[https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/).

Currently, working on my (Python and JavaScript-based) Storyteller project, an
interactive 3D storytelling web application based on semantic events:
[https://brettkromkamp.com/posts/narrative-
events/](https://brettkromkamp.com/posts/narrative-events/)

~~~
mraza007
Really cool project how did you create interactive frontend

~~~
brettkromkamp
The Storyteller project’s frontend is implemented with
[https://threejs.org/](https://threejs.org/). The backend is a Flask-based
REST API.

~~~
mraza007
Oh nice That’s great i can actually build a training module using threejs
Thanks man

~~~
brettkromkamp
Not sure how I helped. But, you're welcome :)

